# Time Capsule ou Airport Extreme + DD



## Seingalt (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas de réponse à cette question : y a-t-il une différence entre une Time Capsule 1 To (499) d'une part et une Airport Extreme (169) accompagnée d'un disque ethernet 1 To (199) ?

La seconde solution coûte 131 de moins et présente l'avantage de pouvoir facilement changer le disque pour un modèle supérieur à l'avenir... ou j'ai manqué un épisode sur Time Capsule ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Décembre 2008)

Attention les disques dur externe en ethernet ont souvent de gros problèmes de débit (de l'ordre de 2 mo/s), je ne sais pas si c'est pareil avec Time Capsule mais y a pas de raison que ce soit pas le cas.

Une autre solution s'offre à toi, celle pour laquelle j'ai opté, associer un routeur Linksys WRT610N (avec NAS USB 2 pour disque dur externe, WiFi dual band 2,4 Ghz et 5 Ghz simultané, 4 ports ethernet gigabit... environ 170 ) et un disque dur externe USB 2 du type Western Digital MyBook II Essential 1 To (environ 130 ). 

Les débit sont largement supérieurs. Si tu possède un Mac suffisamment récent tu pourras le connecter sur la bande des 5 Ghz, beaucoup plus sécurisant car très peu répandu et beaucoup plus stable si il y a beaucoup de réseaux WiFi dans ton coin. Et en même temps tu pourras passer par le 2,4 Ghz, par exemple si tu veux télécharger et en même temps regarder un film en streaming sur le dd externe.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Décembre 2008)

Ma réponse n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec le sujet, mais je déconseille les sauvegardes en wifi.
J'ai 4 bornes TimeCapsule, honnêtement je ne suis absolument pas convaincu, les débits sont mauvais pour de la sauvegarde. Bref garre à la déception, d'expérience je conseillerai plutôt un bon vieux DD Firewire/ Usb.


----------



## Seingalt (13 Décembre 2008)

@Boris 41 :
Merci pour ta réponse.
Avec ce routeur (Linksys WRT610N), est-ce que Time Machine propose le disque réseau comme disque de sauvegarde ? 
Et est-ce que ce routeur se marie sans problème avec une Airport Express (qui est là pour diffuser la musique sur la HiFI) ?

(PS. J'ai sur le réseau 1 iMac 24 qui pourrait profiter de la bande 5 Ghz et des vieux macs qui se contenteront du 2.4)


----------



## Seingalt (13 Décembre 2008)

@Atlante : merci pour cet avis. Mais à la maison il y a moi qui fait mes sauvegardes, et il y a mes proches qui ne les font pas (et ne les feront pas). L'idée est donc d'installer une sauvegarde automatique et préventive pour tout le monde, d'où le disque réseau + Time Machine...


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Décembre 2008)

Pour la sauvegarde il te faudra peut-être réaliser la première directement branché en USB 2, mais ça ne pose pas de problème dans la mesure où le disque dur se transporte facilement. Après tu n'auras plus qu'à le brancher sur le réseau.

Je n'ai malheureusement pas encore pu faire le test, mon MacBook Pro (1er Mac) est arrivé cette semaine et je suis tout juste en vacances jusque fin janvier  donc mon routeur est resté dans mon logement étudiant. Si j'y retourne prochainement je ne manquerais pas de le prendre pour faire un premier essai.

Pour ce qui est de l'Airport Express, il semble que ce soit possible mais difficile de l'affirmer sans avoir testé. En fait cela dépend du matériel utilisé d'après quelques posts sur divers forums Mac. Je vais essayer d'approfondir.


----------



## nemrod (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un peut préciser le débit avec un TC ou Airport extreme & DDE , Merci.


----------



## nemrod (4 Janvier 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Les débit sont largement supérieurs. Si tu possède un Mac suffisamment récent tu pourras le connecter sur la bande des 5 Ghz, beaucoup plus sécurisant car très peu répandu et beaucoup plus stable si il y a beaucoup de réseaux WiFi dans ton coin. Et en même temps tu pourras passer par le 2,4 Ghz, par exemple si tu veux télécharger et en même temps regarder un film en streaming sur le dd externe.



@ Boris 41 - Merci pour les précisions mais étant novice Mac et ne connaissant pas grand chose aux réseaux c'est un peu confus.

Je ne suis pas certain de voir l'utilité du Dual Band ; J'ai un MBP relié en Ethernet à une FBX et en FW800 à un DDE dédié principalement à Time Machine. J'ai du mal à voir l'apport, dans mon cas bien sur, d'un Dual Band :mouais:

Enfin, est-ce que l'Airport Etreme n'est pas lui même Dual Band.

Merci d'avance de bien vouloir éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Janvier 2009)

Seingalt a dit:


> @Atlante : merci pour cet avis. Mais à la maison il y a moi qui fait mes sauvegardes, et il y a mes proches qui ne les font pas (et ne les feront pas). L'idée est donc d'installer une sauvegarde automatique et préventive pour tout le monde, d'où le disque réseau + Time Machine...



Hello !

Pour mon cher père j'ai créé un script qui monte le disque dur externe + un évènement hebdomadaire iCal qui lance SuperDuper et qui sauvegarde son disque dur 

Et c'est pas cher


----------



## bedwellO (4 Janvier 2009)

C'est intérressant ! tu peux le poster ton script ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Janvier 2009)

bedwellO a dit:


> C'est intérressant ! tu peux le poster ton script ?









Je l'avais fait avec l'aide de quelqu'un sous macgé.... mais j'ai la flemme de le retrouver


----------

